# What the fuck is going on with Nikola Motors?



## Leonard Helplessness (Oct 5, 2020)

_twitter account of former Nikola Motors CEO, Trevor Milton_




_Stock price of Nikola Motors (NKLA) following allegations that the video showing their cars being able to run literally at all was faked_

Nikola Motors is a company that I did not previously know existed.  Apparently it's a tech startup whose name totally isn't trying to sound like Tesla Motors at all, and focuses on hydrogen power, sorta like that one Youtube channel did before they found out they could get more views by placing a lump of red-hot metal on random objects.

Based on the company's Wikipedia page, the CEO of Nikola Motors got in good with the CEO of General Motors, and their share price spiked last month when a deal was announced that would partner the two.  Two days after this announcement, which featured a video of a hydrogen-powered semi traveling down the road, somebody shortsold their ass and released a huge report accusing the entire company of being a multi-billion-dollar scam.  As for the video?





Given that there's a tremendous amount of money to be made (and risk involved) by short-selling a company and then smearing them, there's a chance that the entire report could be a lie.  Oh, and the name of the group that published the report is *Hindenburg Research* and apparently they've made a career of doing this exact thing to companies' stocks for years.  So take that as you will.

In any case, though, the CEO of Nikola Motors resigned, Nikola Motors is under investigation by the SEC and DOJ, one of their most important business partners cut them loose, and their stock price went down the shitter.  Not sure how things are going to progress with this, but it's a delightful trashfire to warm my hands on.  There's still a chance that the whole thing could be a setup by Hindenburg Research too -- I haven't looked too much into the evidence they've cited -- but it's awesome to behold.

One more note of interest: In recent days, Nikola Motors has apparently been issuing fraudulent DMCA takedown notices to Youtube channels that post the allegedly faked truck footage.


----------



## hawaianlapulapu (Oct 5, 2020)

It look like a scam to me, because is a new company that sudently get partnerships, get pumped on tv and the price pump by a lot and get promoted more.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Oct 5, 2020)

Theranos-style fraud with some of their demos, founder and ex-chairman accused of sexual assault, and General Motors has their balls. They are negotiating a partnership and the deal is overly favorable for GM, probably becoming moreso unless GM just pulls out.


----------



## Spasticus Autisticus (Oct 8, 2020)

All you shorts will be sorry when they pivot and start putting their HTML5 Supercomputers in the cloud. They'll be the next AMD.


----------



## Articuno4 (Oct 8, 2020)

Although Hindenburg Research may be dodgy (never heard of them before), if this wasn't a scam then they could easily just prove that? The fact that their CEO resigned and they're now trying to delete all the footage on Youtube instead of proving their cars can actually run suggests otherwise.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Oct 8, 2020)

Articuno4 said:


> Although Hindenburg Research may be dodgy (never heard of them before), if this wasn't a scam then they could easily just prove that? The fact that their CEO resigned and they're now trying to delete all the footage on Youtube instead of proving their cars can actually run suggests otherwise.


That's a very good point.  If Nikola's fuel cell truck was actually operable, the best possible refutation of this report would be to get the press in and show off the truck some more, or at least provide some more footage in a different area.  The company has had a month to do something in response to this disaster and they haven't come up with shit.

A lot of my suspicion of Hindenburg Research arises from:


The fact that they are fucking named Hindenburg Research
I have never heard of them before
Shortsellers have a tremendous financial incentive to damage the reputation of their target as much as possible
I have heard of a previous incident where a shortselling group like this one in fact straight-up engaged in forgery when their bombshell report was a dud and they needed to curtail their losses

That last one was one of the infamous Barry Minkow's stunts out after he got out of jail the first time following the ZZZZ Best scam.  He abandoned his Jewish heritage and became a born-again Christian with his own ministry, and started a research firm like this one that did big reports on accounting fraud in other organizations (while short-selling the fuck out of them).  When one of those reports was a wet fart, he turned to forgery _again_ and wound up back in the slammer.  Apparently he then got thrown in jail _a third time_ because his ministry was a fraud, too.


----------



## hawaianlapulapu (Oct 11, 2020)

We are now pumping Lucid, don't miss the train.


----------



## Bubbly Sink (Oct 15, 2020)

hawaianlapulapu said:


> We are now pumping Lucid, don't miss the train.


Sexy car, I hope it's real


----------



## crapstream (Oct 20, 2020)

today 20$ per share
1$ EOY


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 20, 2020)

crapstream said:


> today 20$ per share
> 1$ EOY


Buy high sell low.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 20, 2020)

When I saw "What the fuck is going on with Ni" I thought this thread would be very different


----------

